

Leslie Lamport: The Future of Computing: Logic or Biology - parenthesis
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/future-of-computing.pdf

======
pugio
Why is this listed as [scribd]? It's a pdf at Microsoft and has nothing to do
with scribd.

~~~
Oompa
Click 'scribd', it goes to the article on scribd

